# Best age to get a puppy?



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey, I'm impatient about getting my new pup and want to know if it's alright to get it at 6-7 weeks compared to the typical 8 weeks. I know the first weeks are crucial to learn things from the mother and other pups, but I was just wondering if getting it 1-2 weeks earlier might cause the pup to miss out on some crucial development or something.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

They learn a lot of social skills in those few weeks. I know it's hard but it's worth it for your sake and the puppy's sake to wait just a little longer. Then, post lots of pictures for us.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

While I would love to get a Pup ASAP I personnaly think it is better to leave them for as long as possible. Even up to 12 weeks just for socialization and development. while that isn't always possible. If you are going to take a puppy early you must make sure you fill in all that they are missing by not staying with their mother and siblings.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I understand your impatience but I would never take a puppy before 8 weeks, it is to important for the pup to learn important lessons from mother and litter prior to that period of time.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I would also recommend leaving the pup in the litter to at least 10 weeks--12 is better. There will be no issues with you bonding with the pup at a slightly older age. And the pup will be EASIER for you to train and live with if you wait because they will learn lots of things in the litter that you will end up having to teach---especially bite inhibition.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Luca_stlI would also recommend leaving the pup in the litter to at least 10 weeks--12 is better. There will be no issues with you bonding with the pup at a slightly older age. And the pup will be EASIER for you to train and live with if you wait because they will learn lots of things in the litter that you will end up having to teach---especially bite inhibition.


Is that why Lucy picked up potty training so fast? She was ten weeks when I picked her up and it was so easy it was scary.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Crap...guess I'm waiting then









I'll be sure to post lots of pics, don't worry about that!


----------



## aaron.whitney (Oct 7, 2007)

If a breeder would let me get a puppy at 6 weeks I would find another breeder. I know that the wait for a puppy is hard but the social skills the pup devolops from mother and siblings is very important. If you are having a hard time waiting for the pup perhaps you could visit for a while. Watch the interactions that the puppy has with the siblings and mother. Remember you will be the one to provide all of that interacion when you get your puppy.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good decision. I've gotten pups as young as 7 weeks and as old as 12. I definitely think that older pups have better social skills and more cognitive development the longer they're left with Mom. If the rest of the litter is handed out earlier, you lose some of that. But I like to wait. I hate waiting. HATE IT. But I do it for my own sanity, the sanity of my existing dogs, and for the pup's own good.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

suggestions for these last two weeks to help with "the fix."

Is the breeder close enough to pay a visit during these last few excruciating weeks?

You could also make a few more trips to the pet stores for last minute supplies (read toys) for the puppies homecoming. Make sure to pick up only one thing per trip so you can spread this out to help with "the need". And don't tell me you have everything!









Have you read and prepared for the training piece and understanding the social/mental development so you can start proactively teaching and training with the fun the moment you get in the car with your new family member. Looked into clicker training? Know about fear periods?

Do you know where you plan on training when the puppy is old enough to go? Have you visited and observe training sessions and the instructor?


These are a little more than humoring-they are some of the things I did the last half of June before picking up Lancer at the end of the month-except the last one. When the breeder put him his crate, before I turned the key to start the five and a half hour trip home, I had a clicker around my neck and used it at several stops on the way home.

I also had the benefit of another member of this board getting a puppy from the same litter and we were pm'ing and e-mailing back and forth A LOT during those last weeks.

So turn that impatience into other ways to increase your preparedness. Not going to tell you the time will go faster-it won't. But maybe you can take a little pressure off the fix.

As far as understanding the different levels of a puppies development, just in case you haven't seen them, here are two links that can give you some insight.

Puppy Development 

GSDHelpline-The puppy pages 

Puppies 1st Night to 1st Year 

Hope this helps a little and







on your upcoming new addition!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I know it is diffcult to wait, but I would wait until at least 10 weeks.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

And, to add to Samuel's great tips, puppy-proof, puppy-proof, puppy-proof your home!

Lie on the floor in each room, what's there? 0-3 feet from the floor to start. Anything valuable, delicate or dangerous? It has to go. Then raise your eye up to about 4 feet. No, your pup won't be able to reach that high right right away, but you'll never find the time to go back and get the rest of the stuff later. (You'll be having too much fun!) I pack everything up in Rubbermaid bins and put it in the guest room, and that door always stays closed. Once my kid is completely reliable (months for some, year or more for others) the stuff can get returned to its normal position. (Or, I've found that I don't need it like I thought I did and I donate it. Or, it's been replaced by dog gear, and I don't have a place for it anymore, so it gets donated, even if I really liked it







)

Some dogs like books on lower book shelves. They're aspiring readers and novelists. Some love electrical cords. I was just cleaning out our garage and we were laughing at how short all my lamp cords are. Zamboni kept chewing them (they were unplugged at the time), and my dad kept re-doing the ends so they could be plugged in. I *finally* learned to move them! Some dogs love anything stuffed from pillows to quilts to sofas. 

Start practicing making sure that after you use your toilet paper, that it doesn't leave a trailing piece. Pups LOVE that one. Toilet paper needs to end right at the roll! 

Be creative. Look around. What could be construed as a toy or something fun to play with? What's dangerous? Nip problems in the bud before pup ever steps paw into his new pad. 

Since you have all this great time, roll out the welcoming mat for your incoming roommate. It will be a while til he has full run of the house, or it SHOULD be. But you'll have your hands full. Do all the prep work now. You'll be SO glad you did.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

You have gotten lots of good advice already! Just wanted to say







congrats and have fun with your pup!

and yes, be sure to post pics


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I cannot even begin to tell you how much I recommend waiting until 11 or 12 weeks if the breeder is good and will allow. I brought my first dog home WAY too early.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

7 to 8 weeks is a great time. I got my first at 7 and my second at 8 weeks. Most reputable breeders will not let a pup go at 6 weeks. They need that time to be with littermates and the mom (if she still wants to be with them by that age.)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Another thing to consider is that many states have puppy laws that include the minimum age a puppy can be sold. For example here in Florida a breeder cannot sell a puppy younger than 8 weeks of age.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

From what I've read 7 weeks is supposed to be OK. But a 12 week old was much easier to house train. (8 week old did pretty darned good too 'though.)


I have to tell ya'll that when I read the heading my immediate thought was, well sometime between 12 yo and 90 yo would be ok to get a puppy...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I think 90 years old is a bit too old, Mid,







Somewhere around 13, they start to think they own the place, and they treat you like staff, which you are. But they could be more polite about it!









ETA: Oh, Wait! I just got it! You meant the OWNER. Duh!









I better just go back to bed today.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if your dog is coming from a breeder will they let it go before 8 weeks old? i always thought it's better for the pup to wait and get it at 8 weeks old.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I got mine at 7 weeks, 1 day. We had no problems. He was fairly noisy in the crate the first night, but the second night was pretty quiet, except for when he had to go out to potty (he seemed to know to "call" me to go outside, even at that age). From the 3rd night on, he had adjusted to being w/us.

Of course, I have no idea how it would have been had we waited til he was a little bigger, but I don't regret getting him at 7 weeks, JMO.


----------



## car2ie (Jul 16, 2008)

I got Alice at just a hair under ten weeks and she could have benefited from waiting until she was 12 weeks. She definitely was a landshark, and the fear aggression (the "dog bark" and stiff posture) was something we saw right from the start.

She's much more confident now...but I wouldn't get a pup earlier than ten weeks old. 
She's still a little unsure of herself at the dogpark so I have to make sure that she's not excited going in or someone elses dog is crowding the fence...she meets dogs with her hackles up for the first second then all is good.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

12 week is better, but most breeders want the pups to go at 8 weeks old. Socialization is the biggest thing that a puppy needs from 6 weeks on, The more the better. Interduce them to all kinds of different noises helps also. Never before 8 weeks old should a pup leave to go to it's new home


----------



## CAB (May 18, 2008)

I'm getting mine at 6 months which is perfect for me. She's been pre-screened and you can tell more about them at an older age, although it is quite rare to get this situation.


----------

